# Dik not responding to my queries regarding week not deposited



## Daverock (May 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I own 6 dik weeks and paid my mf end of March.  5 weeks showed up with
RCI.  I have contacted the resort and been in contact with Madeleine et. al. but no one has helped.

I understand there is a "specialist" at RCI who can handle these problems.  Can someone please let me know the email for the specialist at RCI South Africa so I can finally get this matter addressed?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (May 30, 2011)

Dave,

The last email addy I had was:  TheSpecialists@RCI.com

Hope this works.


----------



## Matthewop (Jun 7, 2011)

It worked! :zzz:


----------



## Daverock (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried theSpecialist route and it worked.  Week was in my bank within 7 days.

Thanks alot for your help.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 23, 2011)

You're welcome, Dave, and glad it worked for you.


----------

